# Animate de amintiri sau animate cu amintiri



## makktub

Animate de amintiri sau animate cu amintiri? eu sunt pt. prima varianta.


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

La prima vedere, și eu aș prefera prima variantă. Putem să vedem și noi contextul totuși? Fraza completă și proveniența ei. Chiar depinde mult de asta.


----------



## makktub

Buna,

uite textul, e din nuvela lui Luigi Pirandello.

"La fel ca și sufletele, toate obiectele din acea casă, animate de multe amintiri familiare, păreau să fi fost de ceva timp într-o tensiune de suferință violentă; atingându-le cât de cât, se plângeau."


----------



## farscape

Amintirile  capătă viaţa, sunt însufleţite, puse în mişcare (sic!) *de* amintiri. Mi-e greu să găsesc un context în  care animate *cu* amintiri merge bine.

Later,
.


----------



## makktub

Mersi mult.


----------

